
Strive for Technical Debt - duncans
https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2016/08/18/strive-for-technical-debt/
======
bryanrasmussen
In the case that technical debt is an analogy to real world financial debt the
analogy causes me to ask - how many people have been financially successful
without ever taking on debt?

